# Frankie my new Betta



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi. Last week I was looking at the poor cramped bettas at PetSmart. So I thought I would rescue at least one. His name is Frankie and he is a beautiful red dragon scale betta. And he was on sale too. *w3*w3*w3


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

nice


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice I have been thinking of doing the same lately.


----------



## jen13189 (Oct 7, 2011)

very pretty i also i'm gonna be rescuing a Betta from pets smart in the next week or soo too once my tank cycles.very pretty.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG a plakat!And a dragon!Thats my fav things 

He is a handsome fellow,congrats.


----------

